# My reds Breeding or acting like it?



## Badrad1532 (Apr 15, 2006)

2 of my reds, the one leasure said looks like his female and one of the other P's just starting last night have been circling each other and biting at each other. The large female has actully his teeth prints on her side.Their is no pit in the gravel or anything and the other P that isnt involved is kinda just out of the way. The female is a little darker but not like the pics I have seen of other breeding reds. When they circle they keep their mouths open. I never had breeders and I wouldnt think they would breed right away,(they have been in my tank for 2 days). Temp was at 80. What should I do or watch for or what. Im lost.


----------



## Badrad1532 (Apr 15, 2006)

And the side of the Female is A pretty good bite, Not A chunk missing but u can tell she got bit. I am going to melafix it alittle.


----------



## Badrad1532 (Apr 15, 2006)

any ideas


----------



## SangreRoja (Feb 18, 2006)

I think its over territory my friend when my reds would try to breed they would swim side by side.


----------



## LGHT (Nov 9, 2005)

Badrad1532 said:


> 2 of my reds, the one leasure said looks like his female and one of the other P's just starting last night have been circling each other and biting at each other. The large female has actully his teeth prints on her side.Their is no pit in the gravel or anything and the other P that isnt involved is kinda just out of the way. The female is a little darker but not like the pics I have seen of other breeding reds. When they circle they keep their mouths open. I never had breeders and I wouldnt think they would breed right away,(they have been in my tank for 2 days). Temp was at 80. What should I do or watch for or what. Im lost.


WOW I noticed the same exact thing on Saturday with a oouple of my P's who are about 18 months old. The seem a little darker, but not all grey either. Check out the 2 vids I took of them. FYI they are about 12mb each so if your not on a good connection don't even bother.

MOVIE 1

MOVIE 2


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Well, what is your temp set at. These guys have always been together with no fin nips etc, so IDK, it quite possibly may be breeding, but it may also be aggresion. wait it out. they will do a funky dance when they are breeding, and don't always dig a hole in the gravel.

Lower your temp till they setlle in, for a few eweeks. Then bump it back up.


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

Watched both video's.Fighting.


----------



## LGHT (Nov 9, 2005)

Fry said:


> Watched both video's.Fighting.


That's what I thought. I think they are still too young to breed and no where near dark grey like everyone says they will be. I guess that goes for Badrad1532 and my pair. I noticed the fighting has stopped a lot now that I moved them to a 180 with a lot more space.


----------

